# Aftermarket cab mirror recommendations



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

I need to add some mirrors to my John Deere 6100d does anybody have any suggestions. Are the aftermarket ones just as good or do i need to buy Deere?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I do not know about Deere factory mirrors but on my New Holland's, factory mirrors are far superior to aftermarket (K&M).


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I am pretty sure a 6100d and a 5e would take the same mirrors, I purchased some factory mirrors for my 5e and they are pretty good. I got the telescoping mirrors. There were some aftermarket options but really were not much cheaper.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I put some K&M mirrors on my Case IH 5240. They work very good and have held up. I put some Case IH OEM mirrors on my Maxxum 110 for a few dollars more than after market. Fit and quality of OEM mirrors is much better than after market.


----------

